# Flags



## dataretriever (8 Mar 2009)

I've just found this UK site for customised 'bent flags. My current one is a trimming from an 'elf 'n' safety yellow vest so thought I should get a better looking one. As my version of sewing is more stapler/araldite based than needle and thread this could be a good idea, but what design to have....

The cat one doesn't flick my switch so I'll just have to think of something that says individual, look out! and Wheeeeeeee.


----------



## gavintc (8 Mar 2009)

I offer a caution. I believe that the rainbow flag is mark of the gay community. I do not wish to make any judgement on this. If you are, I mean no offence, by this comment.


----------



## dataretriever (8 Mar 2009)

Thanks, I'm fully aware, but discarded as I do not think it fulfils the criteria of: individual, look out! and Wheeeeeeee....


----------



## byegad (8 Mar 2009)

I use a naval numeric flag. I bought it from an online store.


----------



## Redmountduo (8 Mar 2009)

We use a rainbow coloured windsock. However having to continually stop and drop them when horses are about is becomming a pain. As we always ride with panniers on and these have bright yellow rain covers on we are seriously considering not using them/flags at all. In 15000+ miles on the trike i am confident that it is a non issue.
Commonsense and a good eye is really all that is required.


----------



## dataretriever (8 Mar 2009)

is that your common sense or everyone elses? I don't trust the others I'm afraid so all visibility aids are going to be deployed, London drivers and all that. Perhaps I could design a retraction system for horses. I was going to try and design a place to fit a LED torch to illuminate it too.


----------



## Redmountduo (8 Mar 2009)

Understand what you are saying. Personal choice i suppose. One thing that i think is a good idea for bad vis days in the rain etc is a small divers strobe. These are battery powered and if the lense is painted red will give you massive visibility.
I am working on them at the moment and will keep you posted. (no pun intended.)


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (8 Mar 2009)

look for devil woman flags on the internet it is a US based company but they dont come more individual than this as you can customise them


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2009)

I have the proud claim to have introduced Helen to making flags for recumbent bikes several years ago - the Dragon on a Trice is my second order with her.

She is willing to make to order and open to design suggestions - The Dragon on mine was originally a "Genki" design:







I also adapted the Cats to a sail for my Catrike:


----------



## windmiller (9 Mar 2009)

Don't flags increase the drag on a trike, thus defeating one of the main advantages of riding one?


----------



## Redmountduo (9 Mar 2009)

Profile drag from flags is negligable at the size most tend to be.
The effect with a windsock is noticable in high winds, but i think is not too major.
I did have a pole snap on a fast downhill combined with a very breezy day.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Mar 2009)

I've had the join for the poles snap twice now. I swapped the yellow/reflective flag that came with the Trice for a fluorescent orange one in the daytime (use the yellow one at night). I can grab the flag from my seat if I see horses and remove it; it's a bit harder to put it back when cycling along, however!


----------



## byegad (9 Mar 2009)

dataretriever said:


> is that your common sense or everyone elses? I don't trust the others I'm afraid so all visibility aids are going to be deployed, London drivers and all that. Perhaps I could design a retraction system for horses. I was going to try and design a place to fit a LED torch to illuminate it too.



If you are riding in town traffic then a flag's real use is to alert the car folowing the car behind you that 'something wiv' a flag' is on the road in front of the car infront. In heavy traffic that is a useful thing to do IMHO. 

I ride my QNT with the Numeric Flag fitted all of the time and the Kettwiesel has yet (after some 1300 miles including city use) to carry one.

Why? Because the higher seat position makes me more visible in that situation.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Mar 2009)

There are two types of pole, fibreglass and carbon. The latter is very fragile and oes not stand up to trike use. Fibreglasss has the resilience to cope.

6mm is the usual width.


----------



## Fiona N (10 Mar 2009)

Do you know where you can buy the flag poles? I seem to break them rather often hence am flagless at the moment


----------



## byegad (10 Mar 2009)

Try a kite shop, there are loads on line. Measure the diameter of the hole it has to go into and in my opinion you want fibre glass rather than carbon fibre for price and longer life.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Mar 2009)

Most are 6mm..... My Trice was and so is my Catrike.


----------



## davidaw (11 Mar 2009)

Fiona N said:


> Do you know where you can buy the flag poles? I seem to break them rather often hence am flagless at the moment



Ice sell their flag with pole for £11.74. (inc VAT).

http://www.ice.hpv.co.uk/trikes/accessories.htm#flag


----------



## Fiona N (11 Mar 2009)

Thanks to all for that info. I hadn't thought of kite shops for the canes. 
I have the flags - it's the canes that get destroyed - obviously through cycling far too fast


----------

